# How to properly extinguish an AMNPS or AMNTS



## wcwilson (Sep 5, 2013)

Why do I have such trouble with that acronym!!

In any case, I see lots of comments on how to light one of these bad boys, I just don't see how anyone puts one out.  Usually, I've got half of the thing left after a quick smoke and want to put it out so I can reuse it next time.

Also, for what its worth, how do you guys best refill it and get it going again if you need to do two treatments in one smoking session?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2013)

wcwilson said:


> Why do I have such trouble with that acronym!!
> 
> In any case, I see lots of comments on how to light one of these bad boys, I just don't see how anyone puts one out. Usually, I've got half of the thing left after a quick smoke and want to put it out so I can reuse it next time.
> 
> Also, for what its worth, how do you guys best refill it and get it going again if you need to do two treatments in one smoking session?


Take an old teaspoon, and separate the burning pellets from the not burning pellts. Be sure to get them all, because once that AMNPS gets going right, it doesn't like to stop.

It will still smoke for awhile, but when it runs out, it will quit.

Once it cools I dump the unburned pellets in one of my jugs for next time.

I usually blow most of the ashes out of the AMNPS, as they are much lighter than the leftover pellets. If the whole thing is burned out, I just tap it upside down in my yard.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> *Take an old teaspoon*, and separate the burning pellets from the not burning pellts. Be sure to get them all, because once that AMNPS gets going right, it doesn't like to stop.
> 
> It will still smoke for awhile, but when it runs out, it will quit.
> 
> ...


Your so smart.  I use my finger, it gets alittle warm. 

But I do it the same way, move the unburnt pellets or dust away from the burning ones.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 5, 2013)

That's basically what I do, but I use whatever "tool" is handy.  More often than not that's the BBQ fork as I don't use it on food anyway. Plan "B" is judge how much time I need and only put that amount of pellets in the tray.  Just let it burn out after that.

How would that work in a tube smoker?  I wondered how to get in there and move the lit away from the unlit.


----------



## seenred (Sep 5, 2013)

dward51 said:


> That's basically what I do, but I use whatever "tool" is handy.  More often than not that's the BBQ fork as I don't use it on food anyway. Plan "B" is judge how much time I need and only put that amount of pellets in the tray.  Just let it burn out after that.
> 
> *How would that work in a tube smoker?  I wondered how to get in there and move the lit away from the unlit.*


That's a bit more challenging...which is why I try to do like you, Dave, and make the best estimate of how much to start with so I don't have a bunch of pellets left unburned.  When I miss the mark, the best method I've come up is to dump the whole tube into an empty ash bucket, then use a spoon to separate and save the unburned pellets for another cook.

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2013)

dward51 said:


> That's basically what I do, but I use whatever "tool" is handy.  More often than not that's the BBQ fork as I don't use it on food anyway. Plan "B" is judge how much time I need and only put that amount of pellets in the tray.  Just let it burn out after that.
> 
> How would that work in a tube smoker?  I wondered how to get in there and move the lit away from the unlit.


That's actually what I usually do, but I didn't mention it, because figuring out how much to put in is hard for an AMNPS newby.

I never use my Tube smoker in my MES, because IMHO it puts out too heavy a smoke.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Sep 6, 2013)

wcwilson said:


> Why do I have such trouble with that acronym!!
> 
> In any case, I see lots of comments on how to light one of these bad boys, I just don't see how anyone puts one out. Usually, I've got half of the thing left after a quick smoke and want to put it out so I can reuse it next time.
> 
> Also, for what its worth, how do you guys best refill it and get it going again if you need to do two treatments in one smoking session?


To put it out .....they have you covered on that. To refill in the middle of the smoke. Blow on it real good, to get rid of the ash. Then add pellets where the ash was. It will then start burning the other way. I have done this when smoking bacon. I light both ends. then 5 hours or so. I blow the ash out. Refill with pellets. It will then burn from the middle back toward the ends. Then repeat again if needed.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## eight433 (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't have one of these devices but it seems to me that you could wrap the tube in aluminum foil and suffocate it.


----------



## slider n copa (Sep 10, 2013)

I had the same thought.


----------



## thatcho (Oct 4, 2013)

Good thread here as i just ordered a 12 inch tube model tonight
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, Can hardly wait to do some real cold smoking in the dual fuel MB. Thanks


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 4, 2013)

I dump it out in the wife's garden. Ash is good for her plants. Don't worry about combustion, it's almost always raining here.


----------



## thatcho (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, biochar is good for the garden. I have yet to try it. But now that i am smoking meat guess i do not have any excuses


----------



## cmayna (Oct 5, 2013)

Douse the hot pellets or dust with your wife's IPA beer when she's not looking.  Then run like heck.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually Bear's patented spoon idea works great but yes, you need to make sure you get every little hot pellet away from the unburnt section.


----------

